# He pooped himself out of fear.



## BGSD

This might be a bit long.....

My dog is 8 months old now. I took him to the vet today to get his first heartworm test so I can get his yearly medication.

Long story short, he was absolutely terrified of these people. I had the prong on him and I still had to drag him to the back room where they perform their procedures because he wouldn't go with the tech. Once there, they made me leave the room, only to call me back because he wouldn't let the technicians touch him. They were trying to get a muzzle on him for their own safety, which is fine, but they couldn't put it on. So they asked me to do it and he wouldn't really let me do it either. I didn't really feel like risking my own hands in this situation, because I had never seen him act like this before.

They told me to leave again, and apparently they got a few more people and basically tackled him or something while the door was closed. I heard cries out of that room that I've never heard from a dog before. And then the Vet came and told me that they finally got the blood sample, but he had pooped himself out of fear in the process. Can't really get any worse than that in terms of fear, now can it?

I had taken him to this vet after I had completed his vaccinations elsewhere. The first time I took him to this vet, they did a fecal test pretty easily and I heard one little yelp. He had some worms so I took him back after 2 months of medications for another fecal test to make sure the worms were gone. That second time, he gave them a lot of problems, basically barking, yelping, growling and all that. 

Long story short, my dog is absolutely terrified of these people now. He's worse each time I take him there. Maybe he just had a bad first experience and now he's always afraid of them? Any suggestions? Should I do some sort of training and/or switch vets?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Had a less severe problem like that w/Lucky.I would switch vets but take him there and visit ,give treats.sit in the office.I think matching the vet w/ the dog is sometimes necessary.Daisy loves our new vet,gives kisses,lucky loves his vet tech. Our last one they both thought he was the best .Before that we had the misfortune of a newbie who had some fear of dogs. I think Lucky may end up back w/ our old vet as it may be a better match. OK Im a little over reactive so see what other people say. I have seen people in vets offices acclimating their fearful or scared dogs.


----------



## Jax08

whoa...I wouldn't let them take him in the back again. Vet offices reak of fear, illness, blood, etc. They can smell it. They KNOW something isn't quite right. At 8 months old, I think he's at a crucial age and they handled it very poorly.

Can you start taking him in and just weighing him, let the people treat him, have the techs treat him and pet him and stroll on out the door like it's no big deal?

Sounds like he was terrified and they didn't handle it very well and made it worse for him.


----------



## HankGSD

I don't like the sound of this story at all. I personally would choose a new vet who will be more caring and sensitive of a frightened 8-month old German shepherd. He is not likely to forget this very unpleasant experience.

I myself was at the vet today with Hank and they asked to muzzle him because they had to flip him (95 pounds of unwillingness) onto his back to check a skin problem on his stomach. They had me put the muzzle on him, which frightened him, but then I sat next to his head and the tech held his shoulder area and the vet had his lower half. The whole time we were all telling him what a good boy he was, and the vet gave him treats and praised him afterward.


----------



## BGSD

I'm also wondering if this is linked to any fear stage that he might be going through. There were no problems with the previous vet I went to for his vaccines from 12 weeks to 5 months.


----------



## gsdraven

I stopped reading at the part where you had the prong on him. You need to start making the vet a FUN and HAPPY place. No corrections of any kind. Lots of happy, short, no pressure visits. I might even consider another vet's office to avoid the negative association.

ETA: I read the rest. New vet. IMO, this was a totally inappropriate way to handle an obviously scared pup. Poor baby.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Agree w/both - all three. 
1. No prong dragging with a fearful dog. 
2. Vet = fun and happy or at the very least neutral
3. New vet office asap. 

Poor puppy. 

People crap their pants when they are extremely scared too, so it's "normal" animal behavior. Just pretty extreme fear situation and not one you ever want him to be in again. Also need to undo that. Lots of visits to your new vet office for fun stuff.


----------



## onyx'girl

I would ask the vet(and go to a different one) to give my dog xanax beforehand so he is not so stressed. 
I don't think counter conditioning will help if the dog has been thru such an ordeal with his temperament. 
The vet visit was filled with negatives, and at 8 months, huge imprinting time, I don't really think he'll get over it....the take to the vet to treat, etc seldom works for dogs with this amount of fear, but worth a shot. 
Maybe the vet coming out to your vehicle to do blood draws or vax will have him in a calmer state?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh - forgot - I had the same thing happen as a new dog owner. Figuring all vets were nice, I went to a new vet where I moved to after having worked SO hard with my dog on the vet thing. They took him in the back to do his anal glands despite my requests not to, I heard awful things and he bit them - and then more awful. I was SO angry.


----------



## msvette2u

It is a good idea to drive your dog all kinds of places, stopping at the vet and giving treats, etc. so they know it's a fun/happy place to be. 

If you only take the dog out 1x a year (or when it's ill) to the vet, it knows from the git-go it's going to be "scary and bad" -not sure if you do this, or not, OP- just rules in general


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

gsdraven said:


> I stopped reading at the part where you had the prong on him. You need to start making the vet a FUN and HAPPY place. No corrections of any kind. Lots of happy, short, no pressure visits. I might even consider another vet's office to avoid the negative association.
> 
> ETA: I read the rest. New vet. IMO, this was a totally inappropriate way to handle an obviously scared pup. Poor baby.


 
What is wrong with using the prong collar, with the exception of the dragging part?


----------



## onyx'girl

Prongs can ramp up a reactive dog, they are corrected and see the correction as what they are reacting to. So it is a backfire correction.


----------



## BGSD

Thanks for all the input. This is my first dog, and I wasn't sure if the problem was with me and my dog, or with them. I was actually a bit embarrassed so I didn't really say anything to them. I really liked the vet herself and the people working there are pretty nice. But now I think that was the last straw. I think the people there were in fact incredibly incompetent to treat my puppy that way.

I should have given them a piece of my mind right there.  I might just call back tomorrow and speak to the vet.

About the prong: I don't really ever do any corrections at all. Whenever I put the prong on, he automatically turns into an angel and is super easy to control. It's very useful when outside. Also, I specifically instructed those imbeciles to be very careful with the prong.


----------



## gsdraven

onyx'girl said:


> Prongs can ramp up a reactive dog, they are corrected and see the correction as what they are reacting to. So it is a backfire correction.


^This. 

I use prong collars on my personal dogs and fosters and have no problems with them but sometimes a prong collar is just not appropriate for the situation. Putting a correction collar on a fearful dog can cause all sorts of unintended problems if they correct themselves accidentally and compound their fear. 

I found that out the hard way when trying to rehabilitate a reactive dog. I took the advice of a very correction heavy trainer and made the dog worse until I used gentler methods of showing him that there was nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Riley3696

I personally would not take my dog to a vet that doesn't let me in the room with him. If my vet draws blood I am standing there holding my dog. I act as if it is an everyday thing when we go in. I will do some sits and downs, shakes and stuff like that to make it seem like any other place we go. In the room its the same thing. I also have him shake hands/paws with the vet and I have never had a problem with any of my dogs. 
Id say try a new vet and a new way of handleing the whold day.


----------



## onyx'girl

Vets and techs deal with this every day...I wouldn't call them imbeciles. Your dog is fearful regardless of how they worked with him. Because they didn't slow down on their procedures(fighting him to muzzle/do the blood draw) may have made it worse, but your dog is fearful! I have one that is the same way, and I know I need to manage her before we even go in(muzzle is introduced beforehand, and she is medicated to relax her) As posted above the scents in the vet clinic can trigger fear responses and a pup in a fear stage will react to that. 
I don't think I'd blame the vet for it, it is what it is.
Many times dogs will behave better if their handler is NOT in their realm. I know I always want to be with my dogs, but sometimes my presence will have them acting very differently as compared to me out of their view/scent.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

About the prong: I don't really ever do any corrections at all. Whenever I put the prong on, he automatically turns into an angel and is super easy to control. It's very useful when outside. Also, I specifically instructed those imbeciles to be very careful with the prong. 


Same with me, no correction is needed when my boy is wearing a prong, he is a angel with it on also. That is what he wears when we go for a walk or go anywhere, otherwise I could not handle him.


----------



## Wolfgeist

He is YOUR dog, and you have the right to be present for all procedures. Do not forget that you are the client, your dog is the patient. 

Be very vigilant and over-protective of your animal in these situations. I recommend switching vets, and demand that you are at least present for all procedures. They obviously did damage to your pup, so now you have to counter-condition. I work in an animal hospital as an animal care technician, and I know for a fact that the techs have the mentality to get it done ASAP and as easily for them.

First step would be to switch vets, bring him to an entirely new environment and allow him to have a new experience. Begin with bringing him by just to visit and get treats from staff several times before his appointment. Then at the appointment begin with giving him treats for good behaviour (such as walking into the clinic, moving about, sitting while you talk to others). Then continue to treat, use a toy and food to encourage him to go into the exam room. Praise, but don't get overly excited. You will want to give him a sense of calm and safety. If there is a special toy he likes or special treat, bring it with you. Make sure the staff give him treats and affection, and make sure they handle him very positively for all procedures and examinations - and most importantly, OBSERVE HOW THEY HANDLE YOUR PET!

Hope that helps!


----------



## gsdraven

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Same with me, no correction is needed when my boy is wearing a prong, he is a angel with it on also. That is what he wears when we go for a walk or go anywhere, otherwise I could not handle him.


I really don't want to turn this into a prong or not debate but you should work on this. My dogs wear prongs in public for a little bit of extra insurance because they are stronger than me (Raven especially) but they can be handled without the prong. The prong is a tool, not a cure.

I am not criticizing you, your dog or your training. Just sharing my perspective.


----------



## BGSD

Wild Wolf said:


> He is YOUR dog, and you have the right to be present for all procedures. Do not forget that you are the client, your dog is the patient.
> 
> Be very vigilant and over-protective of your animal in these situations. I recommend switching vets, and demand that you are at least present for all procedures. They obviously did damage to your pup, so now you have to counter-condition. I work in an animal hospital as an animal care technician, and I know for a fact that the techs have the mentality to get it done ASAP and as easily for them.
> 
> First step would be to switch vets, bring him to an entirely new environment and allow him to have a new experience. Begin with bringing him by just to visit and get treats from staff several times before his appointment. Then at the appointment begin with giving him treats for good behaviour (such as walking into the clinic, moving about, sitting while you talk to others). Then continue to treat, use a toy and food to encourage him to go into the exam room. Praise, but don't get overly excited. You will want to give him a sense of calm and safety. If there is a special toy he likes or special treat, bring it with you. Make sure the staff give him treats and affection, and make sure they handle him very positively for all procedures and examinations - and most importantly, OBSERVE HOW THEY HANDLE YOUR PET!
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yeah that definitely helps. I really felt uncomfortable not being in there to see what they're doing. Their reasoning was that if I was in there, he would be more likely to act scared so that I would rescue him. No doubt, they basically tackled him or something else too harsh. The bottom line is that they made it worse. They reinforced his fear of them.

I might give the Vet a call tomorrow and express these concerns. I won't be going back to this vet again either way. I was planning on doing a gastropexy and neuter with this vet, but not anymore.

Finally, I don't think my pup is a very fearful dog. I've never had that impression of him. But if I were to put myself in his situation today, I would have probably shat myself too.



gsdraven said:


> I really don't want to turn this into a prong or not debate but you should work on this. My dogs wear prongs in public for a little bit of extra insurance because they are stronger than me (Raven especially) but they can be handled without the prong. The prong is a tool, not a cure.
> 
> I am not criticizing you, your dog or your training. Just sharing my perspective.


I agree with you actually. I don't want to become dependent on a prong, but I think first his teenager stage needs to pass.


----------



## Wolfgeist

BGSD said:


> Yeah that definitely helps. I really felt uncomfortable not being in there to see what they're doing. Their reasoning was that if I was in there, he would be more likely to act scared so that I would rescue him. No doubt, they basically tackled him or something else too harsh. The bottom line is that they made it worse. They reinforced his fear of them.
> 
> I might give the Vet a call tomorrow and express these concerns. I won't be going back to this vet again either way. I was planning on doing a gastropexy and neuter with this vet, but not anymore.
> 
> Finally, I don't think my pup is a very fearful dog. I've never had that impression of him. But if I were to put myself in his situation today, I would have probably shat myself too.


I don't take my pup to the hospital I work at because I will get upset if they handle Hunter improperly, and we'll have problems. I already informed my vet very politely that I need to be present for anything that happens to my dog, because I am responsible for him and his well-being. I want to be in control of his experiences with medical care, and he is a pack animal that needs support from his pack. He is independent enough, but in such a terrifying and sometimes painful situation they have the right to have support from their pack. Don't be afraid to tell them that you want to be present. Even if you are observing from the door. They are professionals and have great methods of restraint when used properly, so you watching will do no harm. That way, you can protect your puppers without getting in their way. My vet agreed to allow me to restrain for procedures, but I am a certified Animal Care Tech with training in restraint.

Good luck with re conditioning! I'd love to hear how he is doing down the road!


----------



## NancyJ

I did have a reactive dog, Toby, (nowhere near this much) but one thing I noticed was the vet was afraid of him. When we switched to a new vet who interacted nicely with him and defused his fear he was much better. 

I agree with the comment that the prong can ramp him up.

Honestly I would worry about the responses that your dog has had. I would consider it fairly extreme even for a puppy.

I would invest the time in trips to the vet office seating area for treats and happy time on a regular basis.


----------



## Ava

Poor pup. Ava's vet visits were positive up until she was about 5 months old. She had a stomach bug and her buddy Dr Erik was off for the day. The doc we saw had different assistants and they all approached her differently. A sick pup, fear stage and an attitude that all GDS are just big babies did not go over well with my little girl. Erik always involves me - pick her up, hold her head, help her lie down etc. The folks we was when she was sick brushed me aside and basically manhandled her. 

I did not change vets, but I will not take her back unless Dr Erik is there. She hasn't had to see the vet again, but we stop by every couple weeks to get her confidence and comfort level back - she likes the visits now but the first couple times the nerves were obvious.

You should change vets. Do a little shopping (mini interviews) to get comfortable with another place and tell them your story. When you find the right one, stop in a few times for intros and weight checks - all positive visits. Your pup will be much more at ease when he needs care again.


----------



## onyx'girl

jocoyn said:


> I did have a reactive dog, Toby, (nowhere near this much) but one thing I noticed was *the vet was afraid of him*. When we switched to a new vet who interacted nicely with him and defused his fear he was much better.
> 
> I agree with the comment that the prong can ramp him up.
> 
> Honestly I would worry about the responses that your dog has had. I would consider it fairly extreme even for a puppy.
> 
> I would invest the time in trips to the vet office seating area for treats and happy time on a regular basis.


I saw this with Onyx's first vet. In fact the vet wouldn't even return to the room when Onyx acted out..she went 'red zone' on her. This was shortly after her spay at 6 months. She was always good w/ the vet before the spay procedure. I took her reaction as a bad experience when she came out of the anesthesia and going into the vets crate.
But the vets reaction to Onyx was very odd. I asked for the other vet for the next visits....and she sat with Onyx for 15 minutes giving her treats on the floor to counter condition her. We went back again for other visits. It worked some, but not when it came time for any hand on dog procedures after that. Onxy was just fearful and uncooperative. I switched practices due to other reasons(though this played bigtime in my change after 20 years with this group)

The next vet was fully aware of the issues, but Onyx still fights, we put her on a table which relaxes her enough to do a quick blood draw, but any thing else is a fight. She's 90# and muscled.
So I choose to sedate her with a relaxant before we go in and she wears a muzzle. It isn't worth the stress or fight to try to counter condition her. 
She has to go for allergy issues, and it hasn't gotten better(she's almost 5 yrs old) My vet now is _not_ afraid of her, but knows that a towel over the eyes makes it much easier to do what we need to do and get it over asap, even with sedation Onyx will put on a show.


----------



## StryderPup

I agree with Ava, I would switch vets. Due to budget constraints, we went to a different vet for Stryder's neutering ( I got a voucher from our local humane assoc to use specific vets in the county)....we went to the new vet and then I took him back a couple times for a follow up and a skin condition. The vet was a new graduate and did not care for him and the feeling was mutual. He literally crawled in the chair behind me (an 80 lb dog) and stared at the wall...he wanted nothing to do with her. We are now going back to our original vet who is a fan of GSD's and larger breeds.


----------



## chelle

I've only had good experiences with the vets I've chosen. I had to make one switch over the years and only because they moved out of their itty bitty office into their own building and their prices more than tripled. I was so stressed out, but I tried another itty bitty place and it is awesome. It's always the same techs and they're incredibly nice and patient people. They always want me in the exam room and sometimes they ask me to sit back, sometimes they invite me to help, depending what they're doing, but I'm always right there. They get treats on the way there, treats in the exam room, treats when we get in the car to go home. Those docs and vets are just so nice to my dogs (baby talking the whole way thru whatever they need to do) and I love them and appreciate that immensely!

Long story short, yes, do find a different place. Even if they're awesome people, your dog has probably built up such a negative feeling, it would be so hard to overcome. Although I liked our first vet, I LOVE the vet (and techs) we have now.


----------



## selzer

Not going to say anything about the prong.
Not going to say anything about the vet/vet techs, being in the room, etc.

I think all of that was covered. 

I am not sure if anyone suggested to work with putting a muzzle on your dog at home, wait a bit, maybe a week, and then just put it on and take it right off, get him very familiar with it. You never know when you might need one.


----------



## onyx'girl

absolutely. I keep one in my van just in case. I want my dogs use to one before they ever need one. What if there was an injury(even with a stray) that you came across? It is always good to be prepared, and my dogs know that the muzzle is a way of taking away the option to bite, so it is a relaxation tool in a sense.


----------



## e.rigby

Having a prong collar on him (even if it's the only way you could control him) isn't helpful when you're working with a fearful dog. You're only giving him more reason to dislike the place as he's in a highly emotional state and feeling pain as the collar tightens.

The vet seemed a bit pushy if they still went through with the procedure despite the dogs resistance to not only the staff, but to you when you went to help. However, whether or not you decide to continue with that vet... you need to work on counter conditioning him to such places in a very positive manner (no prong collars). Take him in at least once a week, if only to sit in the waiting room and feed him to change how he views being there.


----------



## Davey Benson

I've got good vet clinic that allows me to be present with any procedure I choose. In fact I have been in the operating room discussing animal issues with my vet doc during procedures. I'm such a control freak I would have a hard time just letting someone take one of my animals off somewhere I can't see what's going on.


----------



## sparra

The tone of your first post I think sums it up pretty well. Your dog was very fearful to begin with and then, yes, maybe the vets didn't handle it all that well.
Your dog has an issue and the visit to the vet made it surface. Bare in mind handling a dog like this is both dangerous and stressful for ALL involved.
Sure change vets if you think they handled it poorly and work on his confidence but don't go away thinking it was all their fault as in your first post i am not sure you felt that way at all 
Good luck with him


----------



## BGSD

I might buy a muzzle later on and try to get him used to it. But I really just think he had problems with the people there, not so much the muzzle itself. Any room or building that resembles a vet procedure room frightens him a bit now.



sparra said:


> The tone of your first post I think sums it up pretty well. Your dog was very fearful to begin with and then, yes, maybe the vets didn't handle it all that well.
> Your dog has an issue and the visit to the vet made it surface. Bare in mind handling a dog like this is both dangerous and stressful for ALL involved.
> Sure change vets if you think they handled it poorly and work on his confidence but don't go away thinking it was all their fault as in your first post i am not sure you felt that way at all
> Good luck with him


While I was there, I thought it was all my fault actually. Then I realized they handled it poorly.

Idealy, I would take him to vet offices as people suggested and get him used to the environment and people, but I don't really have the free time for that.

I just hope he hasn't been permanently scarred by this.


----------



## BlackPuppy

Oh, it can get worse. If they take my female in the back room for anything, she pees, poops and expresses her anal glands. One time it was just for a nail trim. She's very "high strung" and is very nervous if I'm there, but super nervous if they take her away from me. Now I always ask to be with her, because I can keep her calm.

Sometimes if I pass the vet's on a Saturday, I will just stop in for a quick weight check and a pat on the head from a vet tech. Only takes a couple of minutes and it helps a lot.


----------



## BGSD

Ugh, the experience has definitely left a lasting expression on him. I noticed today he's much more fearful of people and dogs all of a sudden.

Any tips for getting his confidence back up?


----------



## BlackPuppy

Take him to the park with a pocket full of treats and if anybody looks friendly, ask them to feed him a treat. They don't have to pet him, if he is too scared. No eye contact might help if he's very afraid.


----------



## onyx'girl

Get him doing something~tracking, agility, or just obedience in a non structured way for now and praise the heck out of him! Do it at a park or busy place(not a dog park) so he'll see people are just people, not out to focus on him.

This month(Sept) Whole Dog Journal has a great article on helping fearful dogs "Be Brave" If you don't subscribe to the WDJ already, it is worth the annual fee(this issue alone!).
Whole Dog Journal - September 2011


----------



## GSDElsa

I don't really blame them for asking you to leave if they saw how bad he was acting at first...they probably THOUGHT that you leaving would improve things. Obviously that wasn't the case and things snowballed from there. 

Get on the muzzle thing NOW. Considering how bad he reacted, I would not be surprised that this becomes an issue down the road in other facets of his life.

Get a muzzle and start by putting a VERY high value treat in the bottom. Click (hopefully you clicker train??) when the nose goes it. After he is reliably putting his nose in there for the treat, start eliminating the treat, but click when he voluntarily puts his nose in there...and gradually build up the time.


----------



## dOg

Oh this is sad on so many levels.
Sorry for you & your dog.

I'd find a vet and staff who like GSD's, even spooky ones.
If they are fearful, it'll never work. 

Your dog, your wallet...your decision.


----------



## BGSD

onyx'girl said:


> Get him doing something~tracking, agility, or just obedience in a non structured way for now and praise the heck out of him! Do it at a park or busy place(not a dog park) so he'll see people are just people, not out to focus on him.
> 
> This month(Sept) Whole Dog Journal has a great article on helping fearful dogs "Be Brave" If you don't subscribe to the WDJ already, it is worth the annual fee(this issue alone!).
> Whole Dog Journal - September 2011


Will do. I've heard playing tug and letting him win also boost confidence. Is that true?



GSDElsa said:


> I don't really blame them for asking you to leave if they saw how bad he was acting at first...they probably THOUGHT that you leaving would improve things. Obviously that wasn't the case and things snowballed from there.
> 
> Get on the muzzle thing NOW. Considering how bad he reacted, I would not be surprised that this becomes an issue down the road in other facets of his life.
> 
> Get a muzzle and start by putting a VERY high value treat in the bottom. Click (hopefully you clicker train??) when the nose goes it. After he is reliably putting his nose in there for the treat, start eliminating the treat, but click when he voluntarily puts his nose in there...and gradually build up the time.


Muzzle wasn't the source of the problem. Over our 3 visits there, I think he grew a greater and greater sense of fear and resentment towards the technicians. They just didn't know how to properly handle dogs that don't always cooperate. They just made it worse.




dOg said:


> Oh this is sad on so many levels.
> Sorry for you & your dog.
> 
> I'd find a vet and staff who like GSD's, even spooky ones.
> If they are fearful, it'll never work.
> 
> Your dog, your wallet...your decision.


Yep, they've definitely lost me and my dog.


----------



## GSDElsa

BGSD said:


> Muzzle wasn't the source of the problem. Over our 3 visits there, I think he grew a greater and greater sense of fear and resentment towards the technicians. They just didn't know how to properly handle dogs that don't always cooperate. They just made it worse.


yes, but what I'm saying is that he's likely going to NEED to be comfortable wearing a muzzle for everyone's peace of mind down the road so I think it is imperative that you work on that now....it needs to be a happy piece of equipment for him, and you should put it on before he gets to that completely crazed, detached state of mind now that you know how fearful he is goign to be in that kind of situation.

ETA: Because part of the "lack of dog handling" on the vets part is also probably being scared and uncomfortable with a breed who has a general bad reputation in vet's offices.....if they were able to put the muzzle on him because he was OK with it in the first place, it might have helped the situation from escalating.


----------



## onyx'girl

tug is great, and you can even bring a tug along on walks, to re-engage him if he feels overwhelmed by whatever....but sometimes a dog with some timidness won't engage with a tug when feeling that way. I use a tug to keep my dog focused on me or to bring up his drive level, which is all confidence building~don't forget, you have to let him win it and prance him around while he carries it.


----------



## Jack's Dad

Did you have anxiety at the vets? Dogs pick up on that easily. Even if you weren't anxious you probably are now and that can escalate your dogs fear. You were afraid to muzzle him and I can understand that but your own anxiety probably needs to be addressed also.


----------



## CelticGlory

I liked the vet we had for Vickki, their room is set up where you have the front door that leads to the waiting room and were the vet techs are, the other door is where the main operation and kennel area is for operations, offices, etc. So they let us into the exam room when we had her. They did take her back into the operation/back room to do weight checks, etc. They also at one time when she was spayed or when she had a check because she was limping; let us into the back area and walked us through to the kennel she was in outback (it was enclosed like you see in-screened patios, because they had to put her under to exam her or when she woke up from her spay. I may use them again for my own puppy if the same vet is still at the place, if not I will be looking into a natural vet clinic.

I think I will train my dog to get used to wearing a muzzle so that when/if its ever needed the dog will be used to it. The vet Vickki was at like I mentioned in another post is used to big dogs because the vet tech at the time had a Rottweiler. I do know they have muzzled her a few times when she would get overwhelmed during the check when they wanted to check certain areas, but she was mostly calm and loved the vet besides those episodes; she would calm down after they finished checking.


----------

